# That's it, I'm getting a T51R!



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pure soundgasm! Love it...including the flutter or surge or whatever it is called...

it's decided..I'm getting rid of my twin 2860 -5s and getting a t51r kai..can't wait 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLr1A9Duwck&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hahaha... don't blame you !


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

T51r's do sound awesome but you would be disappointed with the lag. They are 800-1000bhp turbos.

I am fitting a Precision Turbo 6266 to mine which makes pretty much the same noise, flutters and will spool up a hell of a lot faster.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I came across a few posts elsewhere on the web that did mention T51r's don't have that much lag, but then again i cannot remember roughly at what rpm it comes on.

I don't really know much about the Precision turbos and what makes it even more confusing is that Precision have so many different variations in the model names...6266, 6262, 6766...I wouldn't know what to start off with.

I would essentially like fairly good response and power almost right through the rev range. I would like a turbo capable of about 600-700 at the wheel hp....so no idea if the 6266 can handle it.

Need to find some vids of how the 6266 sounds


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

D-Ranged said:


> T51r's do sound awesome but you would be disappointed with the lag. They are 800-1000bhp turbos.
> 
> I am fitting a Precision Turbo 6266 to mine which makes pretty much the same noise, flutters and will spool up a hell of a lot faster.


Just out of curiosity...did you go for the ball bearing one?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

amervyn123 said:


> I would like a turbo capable of about 600-700 at the wheel hp....so no idea if the 6266 can handle it.


Doubt a 6266 would make that much on pump fuel, you need a 6466


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the flutter (choo choo) noise not made by the dump valve?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

So many choices :chuckle:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep i see, lots of choices lol.

I might look into the 6466 or 6766 if the 6266 isn't up to the power level I am looking for. However, I did find a post by another member called Natbrat (I think), who showed his dyno graph of a 6266 after being mapped and he made around 700 at the wheels :squintdan

That would be awesome if I could get the same.... :bowdown1:

That choo choo noise is a brilliant addition but no idea if its a bad thing.
This car makes the same noise and sounds awesome

signal auto r34 2 - YouTube

:smokin:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

amervyn123 said:


> Yep i see, lots of choices lol.
> 
> I might look into the 6466 or 6766 if the 6266 isn't up to the power level I am looking for. However, I did find a post by another member called Natbrat (I think), who showed his dyno graph of a 6266 after being mapped and he made around 700 at the wheels :squintdan
> 
> ...


I went for the Dual Ball Bearing one. The whole reason i bought it was because of Natbrat!

The choo choo noise is because it has no dump valves or recircs. Instead, when the throttle is closed, any excess air goes back through the intercooler and into the turbo while its still spinning so its air hitting air basically.

I will be running without recircs and have read lots about ball bearing turbos over the years and the conclusion seems to be they are fine running like that!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

So yours will make a choo choo noise also? Lol 
niccee..
yes natbrats thread has got me all interested in it also...just need to make sure it can deliver the power I'm looking for in the future without having to change turbos again.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

gtr_vspec said:


> Is the flutter (choo choo) noise not made by the dump valve?


No, I'm pretty sure that's compressor surge. 

I used to love the noise mine used to make, when spooling it sounded like a jet fighter about to take off and then Thomas the Tank Engine arrives with the choo choo choo


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Compressor surge, turbo flutter - I have read quite a few posts around the web regarding this and I am still clueless as to how each sounds and how to distinguish the two.

But all i know is...as long as its not hurting the turbo or anything else in the engine bay, then I really want that sound 
Jet fighter ready to take off, then Thomas arriving - loving the sound of that 

Oh boy...I can't wait to get mine done - all these ideas have got me itching to get my hands onto my savings sooner than I intended... doh!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Let me know if your selling your -5


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

will certainly do :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

amervyn123 said:


> So yours will make a choo choo noise also? Lol
> niccee..
> yes natbrats thread has got me all interested in it also...just need to make sure it can deliver the power I'm looking for in the future without having to change turbos again.


Yes it will . I got it running on Saturday and gave it a few revs. Had a nice bit of flutter but I had to put my hand over the port where the recircs came off as i need a bung for it!


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Jags said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that's compressor surge.
> 
> I used to love the noise mine used to make, when spooling it sounded like a jet fighter about to take off and then Thomas the Tank Engine arrives with the choo choo choo


Ah right. Thanks for the info.

I once converted an old VW Scirocco to the Golf Mk4 1.8 turbo engine, upped the boost and ended up with that same sound. Changed out the dump valve for a larger one and the sound went away. I now realise that original dump valve must have been too small to cope  Oops.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

blatant plug here to the OP but i'm selling my brand new top mount Garrett GT3582 - dual ball bearing.. good for 600+
comes with anti-surge housing and i've also got a set of oil & water lines for it (braided lines) too.

wont make the 700 you sound like your after but i found with that kind of figure comes lag whereas this puppy will come on song pretty soon and at 1.6 bar+ be a time machine

that'll give you the lovely ball bearing whistle and chuff-chuff... i know because my gt3076R made the exact same sound which is why i jumped on this... (btw I found the removal of AFM and big 4" pipe running off the turbo made that fantastic noise more than anything else!)

I'm gonna be running 2860-5's myself now (already got those lol... house is full of turbos at the min ha!)... only reason i didn't fit turbo is that its gonna cost me extra money in decent manifold, wastegate and downpipe and i'm poor. Also i wanted to keep my little R32gtr as stock-looking under the hood as possible but still have some poke


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*T51*

I'm running a T51 Kai on at RB30 and the sound is amazing.

Yes laggy but comes on boost at 4k then builds rapidly. Am running 1.4 bar currently going to 1.7 bar when twin Bosch 
fuel system is installed.

You won't be disappointed...

regards

pete


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Forget the T51, a 6266 will tick all your boxes and it spools up so fast, that you don't get trounced at the lights by a Golf 1.4 TDI! And, there's no let up in the power delivery. 



amervyn123 said:


> I came across a few posts elsewhere on the web that did mention T51r's don't have that much lag, but then again i cannot remember roughly at what rpm it comes on.
> 
> I don't really know much about the Precision turbos and what makes it even more confusing is that Precision have so many different variations in the model names...6266, 6262, 6766...I wouldn't know what to start off with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Garrett GT3582 - dual ball bearing.. good for 600+
> 
> that'll give you the lovely ball bearing whistle and chuff-chuff... i know because my gt3076R made the exact same sound which is why i jumped on this... (btw I found the removal of AFM and big 4" pipe running off the turbo made that fantastic noise more than anything else!)


GT3582Rs don't have that whistle (which is induction noise, not ball bearing noise) - it's a combination between the anti-surge housing and wheel design and the GT3076R is about the smallest/most responsive turbo that does it.

The Borg Warner S300SX 8375 would be one of the best suited to a GTR which has that epic whistle (similar to a T51R), they are very cheap, look huge, and offer similar power potential and spool to GT2860R-5s. There are so many turbos that sound awesome that would be better suited to a mild road car than a T51R, they are BIG turbos and pretty outdated in terms of performance... if you are looking for less than 600bhp then the lag would get very annoying imho, the whistle may prove not worth it.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Strange cos the last GT35 (dual bb not journal) i were whisked about in was an evo8 and that turbo sounded almost exactly like that 34gtr ? That had no anti surge housing.. Just afm removed and a big 4" pipe and ramair filter just like mine ran.

Agree tho.. T51 is an older turbo now albeit still immense and i think the op is also after big power. Personally id chase response every time hence why i opted for this bb 35 until a set of 2860's came up at that point i decided to keep car 'standard' looking.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

In all honesty, when I started the thread I had a keen interest in getting a T51R KAI as I have read people have had impressive results with it - which I am no doubt are all true. Added to this, the fact that it sounds pretty sweet too kind of swayed my interest in its favour.

However I must confess that I knew very little about the specifics of the turbo, especially with regards to compressor maps, response etc etc etc.

Having read around a few more and after seeing some of the feeback on this thread, I have come to realise that the 51r might not be the best choice for me. I do want bigger power than I have now, but not rediculous drag spec power. I want the power but not at the neglect of response. I enjoy driving my car every weekend and I often do end up driving around town and high roads and having a responsive car is definitely on top of the list. However I would also want to see my power level of around 700 atw and a turbo that can spool fairly quickly and pull all the way through the powerband.

I realise I am asking for something like the holy grail of turbos lol, but I am sure there are few good turbos out there that can do something like this....after seeing Natbrats build I extremely keen on the 6266 or even the 6466, however I will also check out the BW turbos, but no idea which model to start with.

I have read a few posts around the web that talk of bad quality turbos from Precision and a lot of failures (probably old posts), and if these statements were true in the current day then I would have to consider Garrett turbos as they are known for reliability it seems. Anyway, at the moment my choice remains with Precision....now to look for a descent manifold :clap:

Slowly building up my spec list :thumbsup:

:wavey:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What is the spec and power level you are looking for?

The ultimate performance isn't necessarily the only priority for people building a car, if you really want the sound and like the idea of a T51R, and you are likely to be ending up with something which will have a bit of lag then don't rule it out by any means - just telling you there are a few ways of getting your result.

Off the top of my head, some of the rowdiest whistly turbos for different potential power levels (I'm going to assume you are tuning on petrol, and make conservative estimates for power and spool based on assumptions to suit  ):

Garrett GT3076R - 450-500bhp, full spool by around 3500-4000rpm
Borg Warner S300SX 8375 - 600-650bhp, full spool by around 4200-4700rpm
Forced Performance FP3794 HTA - 830-880bhp, full spool by around 5000-5500rpm
HKS T51R Kai - 750-800bhp, full spool by around 5200-5700rpm
HKS T51R SPL - 920-970bhp, full spool by around 5900-6500rpm

As have been mentioned, there are other turbos which have a bit of a whistle/induction hiss (like the antisurge GT3582R, bullet ported Precisions etc will hiss a bit) but for the most part aren't really quite the same as the signature jet-turbine seeming scream that the above list is more like. Naturally as the frames get bigger, the turbos come out sounding more intense... but even the little GT3076R can sound pretty cool


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

moffs got a nice kit for sale gt4094r .I had one on my rb26/30 full boost 4k [email protected] the all 4 hubs and whistles like a trooper.lol


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Lith is bang on there - good little list of tubs too!

I REALLY miss my gt3076R top mounted R33 gtst - it took off like a scalded rat and sounded like a fighter jet - mine made full 1.5 bar of boost by about 3700rpm it was nuts - suuuuch a wide power band... coming out of corners was like 'here i go here i go *foot-to-floor* sshhhiiiiiiiiii***** i'm going way too quick towards the next corner already!!! Even pulling away from idle it would be spooling up and whistling away and turning heads and having me turn the tunes off lol!

easily THE turbo for the skyline, if your not after BIG power (altho i hear the GTX3076R spools up even quicker and puts another 50bhp on top) so thats about 550bhp give or take @ 1.6 bar of boost.

I think key thing comes down to whether you are happy to sacrifice response for outright power - if its gonna be a street car then the 3076R is a must altho from what i can see and from what i've seen ppl running, the 3076R is good for GTST's and the GT3582R and similar are good for the GTR's. I'm not too clued up on the BW and wotnot but i do like/trust my Garretts - its what they've done for years 

as for manifold - 6boost - that was gonna be my ONLY choice. wastegate - TIAL 44mm.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

out of curiosity D-ranged - what is your engine spec? 2.8 stoker kit? forged? or oem with thicker head gasket etc?

just asking as my own 32gtr block right now is forged to 87mm with mahle pistons and manley rods, nismo oil pump and balanced crank and new bearings all round. The cylinder head has tomei goodies inside too. Its a serious spec that should take some big power - you might want to make sure you own engine can take it if you fit a BIG turbo


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

anthonymcgrath said:


> easily THE turbo for the skylin, if your not after BIG power (altho i hear the GTX3076R spools up even quicker and puts another 50bhp on top) so thats about 550bhp give or take @ 1.6 bar of boost.


For interests sake the GTX are designed to be quiet, and tend to be a bit laggier than the equivalent GT so won't provide OP with the sound he is looking for.



> the GT3582R and similar are good for the GTR's. I'm not too clued up on the BW and wotnot but i do like/trust my Garretts - its what they've done for years


BW are tough as anything, and if on the off chance need to be rebuilt they are VERY cheap to do so - they also cost a heap less than the Garretts do as well. The one I mentioned is very very similar in power and response to the GT3582R, but is physically large and sounds every bit like a T51R - if you pop the bonnet people will probably assume you have a 800-1000hp turbo in there, even though it will actually be a relatively streetable 600-700hp unit.

There is definitely going to be some lag with it, though any 600-700hp turbo which isn't one of the new range of ultra-response efficient turbos will be - unfortunately most of the latest tech things are quite quiet.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a link to an R32 with a PT6266 DBB CEA, running 750bhp approx. :chuckle::chuckle:

P1040180 - YouTube


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeeehaaawwwwww :chuckle:
my goodness, that screamer pipe.
Is that a BOV I hear or am I being retarded....
Sooooo jealous, honestly, your car pulls like crazy :bowdown1:
...i am unable to hear the choo choo noise of the turbo lol, but that might be due to the road noise from the vid.

Thanks for posting it and I am definitely leaning more and more on this turbo. Great car mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Lith is bang on there - good little list of tubs too!
> 
> I REALLY miss my gt3076R top mounted R33 gtst - it took off like a scalded rat and sounded like a fighter jet - mine made full 1.5 bar of boost by about 3700rpm it was nuts - suuuuch a wide power band... coming out of corners was like 'here i go here i go *foot-to-floor* sshhhiiiiiiiiii***** i'm going way too quick towards the next corner already!!! Even pulling away from idle it would be spooling up and whistling away and turning heads and having me turn the tunes off lol!
> 
> ...



Been too busy lately to reply 
Thanks for the valuable input and definitely helps to get opinions from everyone on this forum. I had a gtst as well and had some big plans, but I soon started to have the GTR itch and I just couldnt see the point of pumping money into a GTST. Now that I have the GTR, its becoming an even bigger money pit that my last car lol. 

Anyway, I had read around the net and have found a few more articles regarding the GTX garrett turbos and must say, being fairly new I am sure they would perform well over the previous versions. But I am just too hesitant on getting a turbo without really knowing the power potential of it and I kind of really want a turbo rated atleast at around 750 to 800 max.
The GT3582 I have never heard of and will certainly check it out...nothing like a few youtube clips :chuckle: and then read up some specs.

I am kind of keen on only getting a garrett too and probably for a similar reason as you - been doing it for ages and make pretty good reliable turbos, but then again I would like to explore other options as garretts seem to be rediculously expensive compared to some of the other offerings.

Thanks for the info regarding the manifold and wastegate, I need to make a list of trustworthy and fairly affordable manifolds. Tial is quite well known so I am sure my wastegate will only be from them.

i would also require a downpipe (or whatever you call it) on the exhaust end of the turbo don't I - and I suppose it has to be the same diameter as the exhaust housing? Sorry, totally newbie here.

This is the specs of my car ....so I am hoping the engine can handle it as it is. (fingers crossed) 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/183985-my-new-r33-gtr.html

Thanks again ...more updates later


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lith said:


> What is the spec and power level you are looking for?
> 
> The ultimate performance isn't necessarily the only priority for people building a car, if you really want the sound and like the idea of a T51R, and you are likely to be ending up with something which will have a bit of lag then don't rule it out by any means - just telling you there are a few ways of getting your result.
> 
> ...


Lith, the stuff you wrote above is brilliant and I am going to research more on every single one of those. :clap:
Learnt quite a bit also...if the BW is indeed as you say, then that looks like a potential purchase for me...so I really have to weigh up the specs between that one and Natbrat's PT6266.

Noticing the spool times, I don't think I would want anything higher than 4500rpm roughly for full boost.

Also what is your opinion on the GT4094r as mentioned before on this thread?

Thanks again .....have some youtube clips to watch and prices to check now lol wohoo :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

anthonymcgrath said:


> out of curiosity D-ranged - what is your engine spec? 2.8 stoker kit? forged? or oem with thicker head gasket etc?
> 
> just asking as my own 32gtr block right now is forged to 87mm with mahle pistons and manley rods, nismo oil pump and balanced crank and new bearings all round. The cylinder head has tomei goodies inside too. Its a serious spec that should take some big power - you might want to make sure you own engine can take it if you fit a BIG turbo


My engine is bone stock 

I will only be running around 600bhp for now. Have seen quite a few people running this power and more on stock engines for years with no hassles what so ever. Lets just hope I am one of those lucky people.

I think due to the efficiency of larger single turbos and the air not being so hot you have more luck running that kind of power than you would with twins that are less efficient.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

amervyn123 said:


> Lith, the stuff you wrote above is brilliant and I am going to research more on every single one of those. :clap:
> Learnt quite a bit also...if the BW is indeed as you say, then that looks like a potential purchase for me...so I really have to weigh up the specs between that one and Natbrat's PT6266.


PT6266 will probably offer a better balance of power vs spool - they are pretty good turbos, though more likely to be full boost a little later than 4500rpm.



> Also what is your opinion on the GT4094r as mentioned before on this thread?


I could stand to be corrected, but the only people I know who have run them on RB26 have found them fairly laggy - like 5000+rpm for full boost. It is POSSIBLE to get more boost earlier, but that tends to involve loading up hard against a dyno or in a high gear on the road... in terms of real world where you rev through gears at a reasonable pace (especially when you have that kind of power) the boost threshold is likely to be near 5000rpm. There is no magic, the GT4094R has bigger wheels than all the turbos mentioned short of the two T51Rs. If someone can make them spool as well as mentioned by someone else, imagine what they could do with the smaller turbos being discussed?

Thanks again .....have some youtube...rl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK_PQTPJ99Q


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

D-Ranged said:


> My engine is bone stock
> 
> I will only be running around 600bhp for now. Have seen quite a few people running this power and more on stock engines for years with no hassles what so ever. Lets just hope I am one of those lucky people.
> 
> I think due to the efficiency of larger single turbos and the air not being so hot you have more luck running that kind of power than you would with twins that are less efficient.


In that case you may want to consider the big big turbos.

600 @ flywheel..
Yep a stock engine with thicker head gasket and arp studs at least needs considering.

600 @ hubs..
Your then looking at 700+ around the flywheel which will eventually spank the engine somehow. Rockabilly ran a serious engine spec to run that kind of power i believe.

These aren't set in stone but its important to consider them before diving on a huge turbo. that's why i got the GT3582R because it would put a solid 500 at the wheels with bags of response so big power but still streetable and that lovely fighter jet sound


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

D-Ranged said:


> My engine is bone stock
> 
> I will only be running around 600bhp for now. Have seen quite a few people running this power and more on stock engines for years with no hassles what so ever. Lets just hope I am one of those lucky people.
> 
> I think due to the efficiency of larger single turbos and the air not being so hot you have more luck running that kind of power than you would with twins that are less efficient.


I have been searching for manifolds, preferably twin scroll and almost all the ones I come across are stainless steel. I read a thread on here that mentioned those are proned to cracking and it was better to stick with ported stockers.

I am slightly confused on that part, can I still stick with ported stock manifolds if I go single turbo? I guess not?.....

What manifold did you go for D-Ranged?

Cheers


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I cooked two manifolds with a gt3076r ...one was an Owens development stainless. It lasted a year. The other was a mild steel manifold i can't remember the name of. it lasted 6 months.

I would ONLY do a 6boost now. I've spoken to numerous racers and they run 6boost with no issues. I've heard one story on it cracking but it was replaced asthey have a lifetime warranty on them. It costs nearly 1k but if its warranteed then its peace of mind.

I've heard S tec is meant to be good. Bruce on skylineowners runs one and has had no issues with his GT35 series tub


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a 6Boost manifold with twin external gates. Was pricey but will be pay for itself over buying cheap stainless manifolds. Also the fitment is perfect.

Ant- I already have a Precision 6266 that i have fitted and just finishing off the water lines and will be able to get it out the garage then i will be looking for injectors. It will be 600 flywheel i think.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like it'll be a weapon mate


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Sounds like it'll be a weapon mate


I hope so, it doesnt get driven mental hard, it doesnt get launched so im hoping it will survive and the turbo is always capapble of more power when i decide to rebuild it. Or it blows up!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I sure hope it doesn't blow up! I had no idea that the standard internals would be able to take that much power. I have tomei internals and n1 water/oil pump etc etc...and currently mine is making just under 550 flywheel power. So I am hoping that the engine can take much more without me having to open it up (fingers crossed).

By the way, I have my standard 33 gtr gearbox - do I need to consider upgrading it if I want to push atleast 650 at the hubs? I never do any hard launches if that helps.

Well after much reading around and thinking, I have narrowed my choices down to 6266, gt 4094r, gt 4088r and the t51r.

Just checking prices on various sites and finally need to settle on a manifold. 6boost does look tempting due to the lifetime warranty, but so pricey - I didn't expect it to be that expensive. I might have to give OBX a try like Natbrat did, otherwise S-tec. :sadwavey:

D-Ranged, Would be great to see how your car sounds once its all done.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

D-Ranged - I didn't realise that your engine was stock, but now that I do, a twin gated 6boost manifold was definitely the best option for you, because you will require such precise boost control to stop that 6266 tearing your engine apart.

amervyn123 - If you choose one of those dated turbos over a PT or BW, you will be seriously disappointed. I know someone who has and someone who had a t51r on an RB26 and they both hate them, both describe it as like turn on a tap for a few seconds then nothing!

My car is running a 33 standard gearbox and no issues so far and even if it does go bang at some point, they are pretty cheap to replace.

OBX also offer a lifetime warranty, although I have chopped mine, so it won't be valid, but again, you could buy at least 3 OBX manifolds for the price of a 6boost. 

I could have bought an adaptor plate for my waste gate flange, but decided to chop it and weld instead.



amervyn123 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't blow up! I had no idea that the standard internals would be able to take that much power. I have tomei internals and n1 water/oil pump etc etc...and currently mine is making just under 550 flywheel power. So I am hoping that the engine can take much more without me having to open it up (fingers crossed).
> 
> By the way, I have my standard 33 gtr gearbox - do I need to consider upgrading it if I want to push atleast 650 at the hubs? I never do any hard launches if that helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Natbrat - Thanks for the feedback. If looking at BW, would the 8375 be comparable to the 6266? I remember Lith mentioned it, but I looked at their models and there are so many, s300, s400 and so forth.

Going by what you have said regarding the GTs I think i might drop the 4094 and 51r out of my list and concentrate on BW and PTE. Gosh I still seem to be sitting on the fence!

With regards to the OBX manifold - so you wouldn't have had any issues if you had bought the adapter? In that case I think I would probably go for the OBX as you did as my budget is a bit limited even though 6boost seems a great choice. As long as I dont have to cut/weld anything and buying an adapter can sort out the issues which you had, then I will be happy with the OBX.

What downpipe are you running? I think this is what it's called - the one coming out the back of the exhaust side of the turbo...is that a turbo elbow or downpipe. Sorry, not too sure about the terminology, hope you know what i mean 

Cheers.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Downpipe - You will need to get a custom jobby, i'm afraid! Budget around £600.


----------



## jdmchrist (Apr 27, 2009)

D-Ranged said:


> Ant- I already have a Precision 6266 that i have fitted and just finishing off the water lines and will be able to get it out the garage then i will be looking for injectors. It will be 600 flywheel i think.




I tought that the 6266 was oil only??


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Natbrat300 said:


> Downpipe - You will need to get a custom jobby, i'm afraid! Budget around £600.


Oh really? :nervous:
Why does it have to be custom, is it due to the turbo or because nobody does aftermarket ones?

Ta


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

jdmchrist said:


> I tought that the 6266 was oil only??


It is, I have to block of the water lines at the back of the plenum that run behind the head for the standard turbos.

I'm going to take the plenum off as I have a greddy one on its way for next week think it will just be so much easier that way.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

amervyn123 said:


> Oh really? :nervous:
> Why does it have to be custom, is it due to the turbo or because nobody does aftermarket ones?
> 
> Ta


Because different make manifolds mount the turbo in different places. My 6Boost has the turbo sitting quite far forward. 

You will need to get a downpipe made to compensate for that.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

awwww sheittt! 

ok i get it now...thnx

Where did you get your 6266 from? USA?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

amervyn123 said:


> awwww sheittt!
> 
> ok i get it now...thnx
> 
> Where did you get your 6266 from? USA?


Yeah, I bought it from Raw Brokerage they are traders on here. He sorted me all the braided lines and fittings for it as well. They were around £300-£400 cheaper than anyone else for the turbo.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a T51R KAI on my old R34 GTR.

650 whp should be ok on a stock R33 gearbox, depending on how you drive it.

Downpipes are different, as most Manifolds are different designs and sizes for a Single Turbo.

Where did you get the 6Boost and OBX Manifolds from?

Is the OBX still running ok?

Are the OBX and 6Boost Custom or Pre made?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

OBX - that's the sucker!!! Piece of shite.. Lasted six months on my gt3076r and it was fitted right. It cracked where the pipes connect. rubbish. Don't bother.

Auto extreme i think sell 6boost... That's the only one id try now. If that called it a day i would go back to twins.. But i ain't taking the chance and going for twins anyway.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

What boost and power were you running on the GT30?

Out of the Garrett GT30, 35, and 40 which ones make the spool whistle like the T51R?

I know the GT42 makes the whistle. the Borg Warner too, but not as loud as the T51R.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

R322 - I remember you telling me you had a t51r on your old R34 and that it was so violent oand on / off for road use, that it was the main reason you ditched the car.

There are a number of suppliers of 6boost and OBX manifolds, just type them into Google.

My OBX manifold has been on for quite sometime now and there are no signs of any problems. OBX are very well respected in the States.

The main reason for cracking, whichever brand you choose is poor fitting. If you bolt the manifold to the head and then bolt on the turbo, wastegate/s and then hang the entire exhaust system from it, it is going to crack in time, especially if you drive like a p+?k, ragging it everywhere, which will cause the engine to rock sideways and swing the exhaust system from side to side!

My exhaust system has been fitted with an extra supporting brace, which attaches to the head from the downpipe. 



R322 said:


> Had a T51R KAI on my old R34 GTR.
> 
> 650 whp should be ok on a stock R33 gearbox, depending on how you drive it.
> 
> ...


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

The on/off characteristic of the T51R does make the car more exciting I must say, but also harder to drive.

The unique T51R whistle is very cool as well.

I have considered a Precision 6266, but there's just something about the old school turbos...


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I got my 6Boost from auto extreme and the guy in Australia who actually runs 6boost makes them to your request.

I'm not a big fan of Auto Extreme though, i bought mine from them with two wastegates. There were constant delays on the wastegates and he said he would call me back all the time, and never did. When it all did finally turn up all the springs were missing from the wastegates. I called him and asked him to send me some and I have been going through the same shit. Constantly calling him and he says he will find out and call me back but never does.

If i were you, I would go straight to 6boost themselves. Its a lot cheaper that way too.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Who's mapping your car D-Ranged?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

R322 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Who's mapping your car D-Ranged?


Was thinking about MGT mate but not sure yet.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

The t51 in the video sounds so good, are you sure obx manifolds have a good reputation in the states I've only read bad reveiws


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

OBX JDM Style 4-1 Header - Honda Forum : Honda and Acura Car Forums



Dan ep3 turbo said:


> The t51 in the video sounds so good, are you sure obx manifolds have a good reputation in the states I've only read bad reveiws


----------

